# Got lab results and was shocked from the results.



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

Please give your input. 

Lipid is 120 (<150mg/dL) 
HDL Chole is 44 (> OR = 40mg/dL)
LDL Chole is 342 (<130mg/dL (calc)) H
Chole/HDLC Ration is 9.3 (< OR = 5.0 (calc)) H
Chole Total is 410 (125-200 mg/dL) H

went ahead and got test done too which I should have waited after PCT. But its 282. I was on Prop for 6 weeks, Cyp for 12 weeks and Var for 6 weeks. I finished Cyp 3 weeks prior to test but ran the var on the 2 weeks I was waiting for my cyp ester to clear. I also don't even eat that much red meat. Prob 8oz a day if that. Everything else is chicken/turkey/eggs. Might be genetics as my dad has a heart attack in his 40's. 

But I am thinking its from coming off the cycle which raised my levels. Also I took the test due to getting a discount on my insurance every month. They want me to test again in 3 months.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 25, 2012)

LDL is very high.  you taken any fish oil?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 25, 2012)

That cycle doesn't seem like it would have your lipids THAT bad. Were you taking any other supplements at all? Fish Oils/Liv.52/Milk Thistle/etc, etc

Were you taking any AI's or SERMS during the cycle? what exactly was your PCT protocol? 

Also, How old are you? Just layout a more details about your cycle first, You might need to be 'off' for more than 16 weeks.


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

No other supps. This is my second cycle. I am 26 years old. During cycle I took T3, Adex and HCG. PCT is now clomid/aromasin. I am still on my PCT. Wed will be start of week 3.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2012)

If those LDL levels were fasted you are in big trouble.

Did you eat ANYTHING 12 hours before the blood draw?


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

did you eat  the whole McDonalds store right before you drew?


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 25, 2012)

Judging by your numbers, you are already dead.... It's over Johnny!!!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jun 25, 2012)

lol retest in 3 months with those numbers.. doctors..


better get on the chicken/spinach/evoo/fish oil/diet and do a fuck ton of cardio or start working on your tombstone buddy


what were your triglycerides and vldl?


----------



## brundel (Jun 25, 2012)

Just goes to show.....people think var is MILD.
yah its a shit oral best saved for girls but this doesnt mean its not still 17a alkylated.
 so...you ran it 8 weeks total?

and your wondering why your cholesterol levels are fukked?


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If those LDL levels were fasted you are in big trouble.
> 
> Did you eat ANYTHING 12 hours before the blood draw?




I didn't eat/drink anything after 10pm. Got tests done around 7:30-8am. They told me to fast for 8 hours, but also I was already half a week started in PCT along with my last shot being 16 days. I was off var for a week since the test was done.


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

brundel said:


> Just goes to show.....people think var is MILD.
> yah its a shit oral best saved for girls but this doesnt mean its not still 17a alkylated.
> so...you ran it 8 weeks total?
> 
> and your wondering why your cholesterol levels are fukked?




I ran it for 6 weeks total. I only had 1 cheat day a week. Would range from fast food to sushi to going out to a restaurant, etc. I also drank only on the weekends. Liquor/water/diet soda. I also was eating on maintenance for 2 weeks then started cutting with Keto


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2012)

Drinking...while taking an oral...


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Drinking...while taking an oral...



It was only during the night when I went out and it wasn't every night of the weekend. In moderation is ok. I never drink during the week even when i am off cycle. But sure it is recommended not to do. But I feel fine and dont have any pains/cramps/etc.


----------



## adamryi (Jun 25, 2012)

You sure you were taking var? that shit is whack son


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2012)

eXistence said:


> I didn't eat/drink anything after 10pm. Got tests done around 7:30-8am. They told me to fast for 8 hours, but also I was already half a week started in PCT along with my last shot being 16 days. I was off var for a week since the test was done.



Repeat the lipid labs in a few weeks but fast for 12 hours. Your LDL is really bad. Might introduce fiber into your diet at every meal and avoid bad fats.


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

adamryi said:


> You sure you were taking var? that shit is whack son


Was BD var. Ran 100mg for 5 weeks then ran 150mg for 1 week since I had extra. 



heavyiron said:


> Repeat the lipid labs in a few weeks but fast for 12 hours. Your LDL is really bad. Might introduce fiber into your diet at every meal and avoid bad fats.



I only eat almonds/PB2/olive oil/salmon with the skin/eggs that has most of the good fats. I don't eat any bad fats during the week. I get 93/7 lean beef, 90/10 turkey and chicken. Think doing the KETO diet might have an effect on this? I get my fiber from almonds and some other places. I should mention my dad had this problem in his 40's that caused him a heart attack so its either two things. Genetics or taking my blood at the wrong time.


----------



## brundel (Jun 25, 2012)

Var is second only to Primo as a faked steroid.
Could have been anything.
Methyltest is pretty common as a substitute.

Drinking on cycle obviously DOES make a difference as is indicated by your BW.

Start 6 g fish oil daily and then here is what your going to want to do.

Go get regular niacin. Not no flush or extended release or anything else. normal regular niacin only will work for this.
Also go get a bottle of asprin and some coq10.

start with 100mg niacin empty stomach.
every 6 hours increase dose by 50mg until the flush becomes unbearable.

so say you got to 200mg.

Now, the next day take 81mg asprin and 100 coq10. 15 min prior to taking the 200mg.
Youll NOT experience the flush. Repeat again every 6 hours until you reach your flush point.

Take this combo every 6 hours when awake.
asprin+coq10 15 min prior to niacin...as much niacin as you can tolerate.

Your HDL WILL go up considerably which will help prevent plaque buildup in the arteries and will help clear out the LDL.


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

brundel said:


> Var is second only to Primo as a faked steroid.
> Could have been anything.
> Methyltest is pretty common as a substitute.
> 
> ...




Would taking a blood test at the wrong time have any effect on my levels? I read that you are not suppose to test till after you are done with PCT or so I thought?


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

Btw the BD-Var I took gave me crazy pumps and some good strength gains. at the peak of my cycle I was 5'10 @ 210. I am now around 202-204. BF is give or take 12-13% Strength has gone down a tad, but thats expected.


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you have any other (recent)  bloodwork to compare?


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Do you have any other (recent)  bloodwork to compare?



Nope sure dont.


----------



## brundel (Jun 25, 2012)

Well yes.
You would expect LDL to be high and HDL to be low while using a 17a alkylated AAS.
Give it some time and things will drop down.

Its still SUPER high though......Even under the circumstances.

Take the supps and get retested in a bit.


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

brundel said:


> Well yes.
> You would expect LDL to be high and HDL to be low while using a 17a alkylated AAS.
> Give it some time and things will drop down.
> 
> ...




So would it be best to just use the doc prescription meds or do as you stated above? Either way I wont be paying but $10 for it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2012)

30 grams of fiber spread throughout the day will lower LDL quite a bit. I have either oats, brown rice, broccoli or fiber sups with all my meals. Your HDL is not bad so I would focus more on LDL. Probably the best sup I have ever taken for LDL beside fiber is Cholestoff.

Nature Made CholestOff

Omega 3 fish oils are also a no brainer unless you are regularly eating fish.


----------



## eXistence (Jun 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 30 grams of fiber spread throughout the day will lower LDL quite a bit. I have either oats, brown rice, broccoli or fiber sups with all my meals. Your HDL is not bad so I would focus more on LDL. Probably the best sup I have ever taken for LDL beside fiber is Cholestoff.
> 
> Nature Made CholestOff
> 
> Omega 3 fish oils are also a no brainer unless you are regularly eating fish.



Ill grab some fish oil and use the script the doc gave me for a month or so. They want me to take it for 3 months then come back. Prob just going to use 1 bottle. I eat fish every other week. As of now I am eating 6oz of salmon in olive oil with the skin all this week.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 25, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> LDL is very high. you taken any fish oil?



I don't think your cycle would make your LDL so high at all. I agree that you should start taking fish oil.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 25, 2012)

Niacin, liver juice and advance cycle support and very clean diet...repeat bloods in 4-6wks after this protocol


----------



## kobefan234 (Jun 25, 2012)

take 2 servings of Metamucil a day....


----------



## overburdened (Jun 25, 2012)

eXistence said:


> Please give your input.
> 
> Lipid is 120 (<150mg/dL)
> HDL Chole is 44 (> OR = 40mg/dL)
> ...


well, the var isn't helping your lipids... but I think you forgot to list the AI's you were taking during your cycle... it amazes me that people think that AI's are benign compounds as far as what they have the potential to do to your body!!!!  adex, and letro can screw your cholesterol up so bad it's not even funny... but tamoxifen can actually improve your cholesterol... 
so, you were taking how much adex(or letro) through this test/var cycle?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2012)

Start doing some HIIT cardio.


----------



## eXistence (Jun 26, 2012)

overburdened said:


> well, the var isn't helping your lipids... but I think you forgot to list the AI's you were taking during your cycle... it amazes me that people think that AI's are benign compounds as far as what they have the potential to do to your body!!!!  adex, and letro can screw your cholesterol up so bad it's not even funny... but tamoxifen can actually improve your cholesterol...
> so, you were taking how much adex(or letro) through this test/var cycle?



I would take 1mg of adex EOD. I ran nothing but var for two weeks at 150mg (during that phase of letting the CYP ester clear. Which was 16 days)



XYZ said:


> Start doing some HIIT cardio.



I can't even run/jog cause of how bad I have shin splints. I do fast walking for 25 min and thats all I could/can do. For 4 weeks I couldn't do it cause the var would give me such a BAD pump i had to stop. Seems I need to go and get some legit running shoes instead of doing that in my lifting shoes.


----------



## panteracfh (Jun 26, 2012)

Do the HIIT on an elliptical or stationary bike.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

i am taking metmucil i take the pill form is suppose to help cholestrol # and it is allso helping me cutt up real nice.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i am taking metmucil i take the pill form is suppose to help cholestrol # and it is allso helping me cutt up real nice.




Metamucil is cutting you up?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

yea man along with diet and cardio i had an ex pro bb at my gym he told me it helps with geting cutt. i said bs but then looked at him he is still really ripped he is like 50 yrs old.so i stated taking it and i notice my abbs are visable while on it when i stop they are still there just not as sharp that is a inside tip.your welcome.reps please j/k about that i mean it is not some miracle pill but i allso need it to help with my high cholestrol allso so a when when for me idk true story.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

could be from just keeping me regular idk.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 27, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Start doing some HIIT cardio.


HIIT is a great workout program. I would highly suggest it also


----------

